
VirtualGL can now access the GPU without an X server - tonyhb
https://github.com/VirtualGL/virtualgl/issues/10#issuecomment-680390532
======
tonyhb
After 5 years of back and forth, dcommander landed the work in v3 dev to make
this happen. A ton of commitment.

